# WD's new Professional portfolio under Sandisk



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2021)

WD has released new Professional products under Sandisk including new CFexpress card and new card readers. 








Western Digital Unveils Multimedia-Focused SanDisk Professional Portfolio







www.anandtech.com


----------

